# Horn banding



## cteague (Mar 14, 2017)

Well guys and gals, the disbudding didnt work and here is the growth. What do u think about banding them? Are they to small? 2 are this size one is just a little smaller. Or should i just leave them alone since they had so much trama trying to disbud them? Next bunch we will just do ourselves. The one we did worked. These three were took to the vet. $250 for castrations and medicine is all we got done that day.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Mar 14, 2017)

Perfect size to put a band on
You need to head gate them
Go as low on the horn as you can and file a notch in the horn on the front and back
Put the band on so it sits in the notch
Once you have the band on wrap with duct tape so it doesn't come off


----------



## cteague (Mar 14, 2017)

Ok. I will sure try it. Hope this works!


----------



## cteague (Mar 15, 2017)

So do u put the file notch at the base of the horn? Or can it go right above?


----------



## Latestarter (Mar 15, 2017)

you want the band as low as possible so the notch has to correspondingly be at the very base of the horn... as low and close as you can get it.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Mar 15, 2017)

Where you file the notch and put the band is where it's going to cut the horn off, so as low as you can get it.


----------



## cteague (Mar 15, 2017)

Ok. Im gonna do it friday. I have to work tonight and tommorrow. And will be off the whole weekend. That way if something goes wrong i can get help. Will they bleed?


----------



## Latestarter (Mar 15, 2017)

There shouldn't be any blood initially as you'll be dealing with horn... Later after the bands have cut through and the horns are down to being held on "by a thread" there may be some blood/bleeding, especially if you "cut off" the final bit.


----------



## Green Acres Farm (Mar 15, 2017)

I have no experience with this, but make sure he is UTD on is CD/T shot. Let us know how it works!


----------



## OneFineAcre (Mar 15, 2017)

The first pic it had cut about half way through.  The last was when it was holding by skin


----------



## cteague (Mar 15, 2017)

They are UTD on shots. I hope this works.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Mar 15, 2017)

Looking at your pics again make your notches on the side  not the front 
And if you can't get it all the way down to the head I wouldn't worry too much about it
He really looks like a good candidate to band
Much less horn there than we had


----------



## cteague (Mar 16, 2017)

OneFineAcre said:


> Looking at your pics again make your notches on the side  not the front
> And if you can't get it all the way down to the head I wouldn't worry too much about it
> He really looks like a good candidate to band
> Much less horn there than we had



Ok. That maybe easier to see and get it right.


----------



## cteague (Mar 23, 2017)

Here is one done. We couldnt get the others to stay on. Hope this is right!


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows (Jun 5, 2017)

cteague said:


> Here is one done. We couldnt get the others to stay on. Hope this is right!View attachment 29851


How did the horn banding turn out? Is it still in the process?


----------



## cteague (Jun 6, 2017)

The bands just grew up. I put them at the hair line and well now u can see an indention on the tips of his horns now where they were. His mom was taking one side off so i had to reapply it several times. So for now he has horns..


----------



## cteague (Jun 6, 2017)

He has 2 rings on his horns. I think the ones on the very tip is from the disbudding we had done at the vet. And the second is from the bands. The rest is testosterone. Lol. I dont know if i will try again unless he trys to use them on me. So far he is very docile.


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows (Jun 6, 2017)

cteague said:


> View attachment 35626 He has 2 rings on his horns. I think the ones on the very tip is from the disbudding we had done at the vet. And the second is from the bands. The rest is testosterone. Lol. I dont know if i will try again unless he trys to use them on me. So far he is very docile.


Thanks for responding!  I'm going to try to band a buckling whose disbudding was a fail.  I hope I can get the job done.


----------



## cteague (Jun 6, 2017)

Bayleaf Meadows said:


> Thanks for responding!  I'm going to try to band a buckling whose disbudding was a fail.  I hope I can get the job done.


Let me know if it works. We learned a hard and expensive lesson. Just deal and stomach the yells of disbudding and make sure ita done right. The one we did worked. The other 3 done by the vet did not. My husband said never again. He will just do them.


----------



## Green Acres Farm (Jun 6, 2017)

I have a Saanen kid who our vet disbudded and whose horns grew back.  I asked our vet if she thought we could band them, but unfortunately she said it would have to be a more major surgical procedure to remove them. We'll be disbudding on our own next time, too.


----------

